# Part Time Job



## jpgeek (Jul 15, 2012)

I am looking for a part time job, what is the best place to get a simple part time job that will keep me busy and help me to make some extra spending money? I know it's hard to find jobs these days, that is why I am asking you all for help


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2012)

I depends what you like to do, and what's in your area.  Some seniors become greeters at stores like Walmart, you can be a dog walker if you like animals, you can work at a gift shop in a hospital.  If you have a good computer connection, you might find something to do like at incomeathome.com, I've heard this advertised on the radio, and you can set your own hours.

If you have a vehicle and don't mind driving, some retirement homes or villages have folks who just need errands run for them like shopping, etc.  Just a few ideas that may work for you.


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are great suggestions.

I'd also add working at a pet shop, local community centers, and work at home freelance writing gigs.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the Fiverr idea. I've tried it before and had some good hits. If you can get creative with a camera, there's money there.


----------



## Ryder13 (Jan 1, 2013)

OhioBob said:


> I like the Fiverr idea. I've tried it before and had some good hits. If you can get creative with a camera, there's money there.


I was a pretty good photog back when it was film not digital. I have been trying to find a few ways to make a bit with freelance photography but since the coming of digital it seems harder and harder. 

Suggestions wanted re how to make a buck with the DSLR. Yeah I am willing to jump to a DSLR from my old film camera IF I can get something in return other than the joy of photography.

Ryder13


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 1, 2013)

You could teach adult education classes. I did that for a while between careers and it paid well, was flexible and is a way to use your skills and hobbies. Check your local School District for the application process and also get a copy (or find it on line) of the couses to see if any fit your skill and if there are glaring needs you think you could fill.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been looking for some ideas for job to do for a few days a week too, everyone has put some really good suggestions up here, gave me some ideas too where to look too, thanks!


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 10, 2013)

Great Dorothy! Remember that you have to do some research and get your resume/applications up to date. When I wanted to teach Adult Education I prepared a nice letter outlining my qualifications and suggesting which of the current classes I would be a good fit for teaching. This was after getting the school/class list so I had the Principals' names', school addresses and fax numbers. I chose only the schools that were the closest to where I live to minimize gas expense. I then called each of them, introducing myself to the secretary and expalining that I just wanted to confirm everything and fax over a few sheets for their file if they needed an instructor in the future. I used to be a professional salesman so that was easy. You make it so that helping them is helping you so they ahre happy to work with you. I was already doing substitute teaching during the day in this school system so I mentioned that which helped my cause as they would not have to waste time getting me on the payroll. If you make it easy for "The System" then "The System" does much of the work for you.

Then I faxed out these "sets" (I think I may have hand delivered a couple) and just kept doing substitute teacher gigs by day. Within a month I got a call from a school where the guitar teacher had left on short notice. By the time I landed a F/T job with the library system (15 months) I was teaching a number of regular guitar and computer classes in four schools and had done one shot classes in two others. I always cultivated a good relationship with the secretaries and Principals which resulted in several referrals from one school to another. They were always talking amongst themselves and searching for teachers. 

I then had to slowly trim the number of classes because it was just very tiring working 40 hours a week plus the Adult Ed classes of 2-3 hours, 4 nights a week. I just was very upfront about my situation and even was able to find people to replace me within my music and computer contacts.


My point of this story is that it does take work to find work, not that you don't know that, but even with P/T jobs the more you research and do things right the more it helps you out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2013)

Some elderly folks living in senior communities may also need weekly assistance with regular grocery shopping, or running errands if they can no longer drive...another way to help out and make some extra money.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 11, 2013)

If you can play the guitar and sing you could get a big songbook and offer yourself for "Sing-a-long" time. If there are more than one senior community you might get to where you do one each month or every two weeks on rotation. The event planners usually have a monthly budget and they need to find reliable entertainment. Try doing one show "gratis" to get your food in the door but be honest and tell them you are doing it to show them how much the residents enjoy such things and not that you are volunteering. If you really want to get some experience playing and singing for a crowd maybe you can find a church with many seniors and offer your services to them. Everyone wins that way. You get practice, they get free entertainment and you can use them as a reference. Just tell the church secretary not to mention that you do not charge. Otherwise the commercial senior facility may expect the same.

The "Sing-a-long" event would also appeal to management as "interactive" events that do help keep the folks engaged and part of the action. You will have to learn a very wide variety of tunes but I bet you could work up a songbook that uses very basic guitar chords to start then add some other songs as your playing improves. 

So you will have to invest in a guitar but you would do well to have a small amp that takes both the guitar and a microphone so your voice does not give out from over use. There are small amps that run on batteries so you could set up outside if the weather is nice. However, most facilities should have a small PA system you could use.

Just another idea.


----------



## Artic137 (Jan 12, 2013)

Its hard to thisssssssssss


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 12, 2013)

Artic137 said:


> Its hard to thisssssssssss



You might have to put your dentures in to lead a "Sing-a-long!"


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 13, 2020)

The railroad industry cant get enough people. Most of the applicants start out as extra board employees a/k/a part time but I won't lie to you, part time operating positions will garner more cash then full time crews. This means that you will be on call with a constantly taxing workload which means you will always be on a call out requiring that if you answer the phone you now are committed to a two hour window time to report which means you will always be home waiting for your phone to ring. fortunately or unfortunately you will make a ton of cash, I said too much but it is said in the industry that men and now women working as extra board employees all have high end vehicles with very low mileage because they are always working and that's fact.

https://careers.amtrak.com

https://bnsf.com/careers//apply/

https://up.jobs/index.htm

Good luck


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> The railroad industry cant get enough people. Most of the applicants start out as extra board employees a/k/a part time but I won't lie to you, part time operating positions will garner more cash then full time crews. This means that you will be on call with a constantly taxing workload which means you will always be on a call out requiring that if you answer the phone you now are committed to a two hour window time to report which means you will always be home waiting for your phone to ring. fortunately or unfortunately you will make a ton of cash, I said too much but it is said in the industry that men and now women working as extra board employees all have high end vehicles with very low mileage because they are always working and that's fact.
> 
> https://careers.amtrak.com
> 
> ...


This thread was from 2013 hon.


----------

